# Which to buy? 97' 200sx se or 92' 240sx



## Falsefaith (Jan 23, 2005)

Please help me buy my first car! I'm looking at two cars at the moment and tho I havent seen them yet. I still would like to know if i should even bother looking a one or the other. The 97 is at the dealers and the 92 is a private dealer. So here are the specs on the two car (that I know of):

1997 Nissan 200sx SE

Body Style: COUPE 
Engine: 1.6L L4 16V SEQ MFI 
AUTO
Safety Equipment: ABS Optional, Dual front air bags/active (manual) belts 
Miles: 99,853

CARFAX report on this car: Failed Emissions Inspection (boo)
Failed twice and then passed all in the same day.

PRICE: 4,000

and.....

1992 Nissan 240sx 

Body Style: COUPE
AUTO
Miles: 130,000+

CARFAX report on this car: None at the moment

PRICE: 2,500


Please give me your opinions on these two cars. thank you.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

It depends what you want to use the cars for. I loved my 240 but if i commuted alot i would go with the 200sx. It all depends on which one seems to be taken better care of.


----------



## Blinocac200sx (Aug 6, 2004)

The 1987 200sx SE

*someone whispers in Blinocacs ear*

Oh, you're looking at a 1997, bleh.


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

Better see if you can lower the price on the 240 and buy that. And drop an sr20det and manual tranny in it. Then upgrade your fuel pump, get a front mount kit, intake, new clutch, and 3 inch turbo back exhaust. And maybe a vlsd from a junkyard.  I hope you have a lot of money saved up.




Falsefaith said:


> Please help me buy my first car! I'm looking at two cars at the moment and tho I havent seen them yet. I still would like to know if i should even bother looking a one or the other. The 97 is at the dealers and the 92 is a private dealer. So here are the specs on the two car (that I know of):
> 
> 1997 Nissan 200sx SE
> 
> ...


----------



## Falsefaith (Jan 23, 2005)

I think Im going with the 1997 200sx. I commute more than have fun with my car. I really just want this car to be reliable, fun and safe to drive. Im gonna use this car to go to work and save up for a different car! (Or Im gonna put more money into this car) 

Sticking with the nissan line, if this car is good to me

Thanx for the help... any other comments about what i should do?


----------



## CAscherman (Jan 23, 2005)

i vote for the 240sx, nothing like rear wheel drive, i recently picked up a 87' 200sx v6. can't wait to fix it up.


----------



## Blinocac200sx (Aug 6, 2004)

CAscherman said:


> i vote for the 240sx, nothing like rear wheel drive, i recently picked up a 87' 200sx v6. can't wait to fix it up.


Been over to www.club-s12.org yet?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

The 200sx is a sporty little car sucks that it is an auto but sounds like a good deal. As for the future dont replace oem always upgrade.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

*??*

well i've got a question where do you live?? if you live in a place that gets snow don't get the 240 you better get the 200. i live in WI where we get snow and 240's are horraible to drive in the snow. my friend has a 240 that he drives year around and everytime it snows he's sliding all over the place because its rear wheel drive. so thats something to think about too (depending on where you live)


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

200sx_guy said:


> well i've got a question where do you live?? if you live in a place that gets snow don't get the 240 you better get the 200. i live in WI where we get snow and 240's are horraible to drive in the snow. my friend has a 240 that he drives year around and everytime it snows he's sliding all over the place because its rear wheel drive. so thats something to think about too (depending on where you live)


 Snow driving with a 240 isnt bad. You have to have good tires and be smoothon the gas.


----------



## Falsefaith (Jan 23, 2005)

I live in California... (Northern). There isnt snow here. So i guess both cars are still an option.


----------



## WESIDA (Sep 18, 2004)

200sx_guy said:


> well i've got a question where do you live?? if you live in a place that gets snow don't get the 240 you better get the 200. i live in WI where we get snow and 240's are horraible to drive in the snow. my friend has a 240 that he drives year around and everytime it snows he's sliding all over the place because its rear wheel drive. so thats something to think about too (depending on where you live)


Yeah man 240 in the snow is not cool . i just got a 91 240, and it snows pretty bad here in iowa. every time i try to accelerate the car starts to fishtail. it doesn't really matter to me though i love the car, very nice drifting. it all depends on your opinion. i like rear wheel drive better so i would choose the 240


----------

